# Immigration Poll at PBS is active now



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

LINK

I will not taint you all with what I know or feel but each of you might be interested in what this poll is showing how people who visit PBS believe in - as neither Right or Left leaning organizations have tried to openly stack the deck.

So, if you feel like it, go to the above link to the story and POLL and vote your conscience.

Here is an excerpt from the story:

*Immigration Viewer Poll
Moderated by Tavis Smiley*
*PBS
http://www.pbs.org/kcet/tavissmiley/special/forums/issues/immigration.html
September 27, 2007*

Some people believe that immigrants provide a needed domestic workforce, while others believe that they take jobs and resources from citizens, as well as bring down low-income wages.

Much of the new policy proposals focus on illegal immigration. According to The New York Times, since 2000, approximately 850,000 people [1] have moved to the United States each year without authorization.

Currently, the Senate is considering a comprehensive immigration reform bill. The bill [2] "sets forth border security and enforcement provisions," "establishes a temporary guest worker program," and introduces procedures for illegal immigrants to become legal.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

It is a Joke! My vote was not registered, as I voted for a FENCE and it says 0% voted that way YET everyone that I have EVER spoke with has said they WANT/ NEED a Fence!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ej4prmc said:


> It is a Joke! My vote was not registered, as I voted for a FENCE and it says 0% voted that way YET everyone that I have EVER spoke with has said they WANT/ NEED a Fence!


No it's not actually... so few people have voted for a fence that it is still statistically insignificant as a totality of votes... they've had over 81,000 people vote so far....

So if only a few hundred vote for a fence it will still show 0%.

I voted deport them all now.. which to me is an even stronger vote than a fence. I think that is what others are also thinking, and likely why many of them went with that option as opposed to a fence. If you ban immigration from the outset you'll solve 2 birds with one law.

:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

The joke is what the majority have chosen!

PBS does not represent the mainstream of America, or, does it????


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Ryan,

you said "I voted deport them all now" Why deport them now so they can come right back across the border. 1. Build a Fence. 2 Deport said illegal allien.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ej4prmc said:


> Ryan,
> 
> you said "I voted deport them all now" Why deport them now so they can come right back across the border. 1. Build a Fence. 2 Deport said illegal allien.


You make a great point. Logically that should be the sequence of events, but I was thinking that if I vote deport them all know it sends a much stronger message about my overall disgust with the immigration policy and debate.

I'm actually in favor of the US eminent domaining a 3 mile wide zone all along the border and turning it all into an American military base. Make that area an active fire and live bombing area, and land mine the first mile of the border all along it's southern edge. Place signs up in 5 languages every 500 meteres indicating live minefields present.

By doing so... we could then appropriate US Defense Dept $$$ towards the project and make up any kind of shortfall the INS has... plus, with it then being a military installation, any breaching of that fenceline would become a "shoot on sight" offense, and we'd have lots of different ways to keep an eye on the border.

I'm really not sure why this hasn't been more strongly considered before...

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

R y a n said:


> I'm actually in favor of the US eminent domaining a 3 mile wide zone all along the border and turning it all into an American military base. Make that area an active fire and live bombing area, and land mine the first mile of the border all along it's southern edge. Place signs up in 5 languages every 500 meteres indicating live minefields present.
> 
> any breaching of that fenceline would become a "shoot on sight" offense,
> 
> ...


Now your talking! :beer:


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

> I'm actually in favor of the US eminent domaining a 3 mile wide zone all along the border and turning it all into an American military base. Make that area an active fire and live bombing area, and land mine the first mile of the border all along it's southern edge. Place signs up in 5 languages every 500 meteres indicating live minefields present.
> 
> By doing so... we could then appropriate US Defense Dept $$$ towards the project and make up any kind of shortfall the INS has... plus, with it then being a military installation, any breaching of that fenceline would become a "shoot on sight" offense, and we'd have lots of different ways to keep an eye on the border.
> 
> I'm really not sure why this hasn't been more strongly considered before...


 :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow!

132,443 have voted now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

96% speaks for itself i'd say.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I'm actually in favor of the US eminent domaining a 3 mile wide zone all along the border and turning it all into an American military base. Make that area an active fire and live bombing area, and land mine the first mile of the border all along it's southern edge. Place signs up in 5 languages every 500 meteres indicating live minefields present.
> 
> Ryan


Putting up huge fences and military installations..... Sounds an aweful lot like the Soviet Union or China to me. :eyeroll:

It is amazing to see so many people that are paranoid about the government taking their guns away but yet are more than willing to have the government fence in their country with increased military control.... How ironic!

As for those who want to limit immigration all together, the US was founded on a nation of immigrants. Meaning, unless you are native american, your family immigrated here. It is amazing to see how soon people forget that little tid bit.

And yes I realize that some will say it was "legal" back then....actually it wasn't legal for everyone.

If this situation happened 100-125 years ago, many people would not be singing the same tune about no immigration at all.... b.c it would have been your families trying to get over here.

But like throughout history, once "we" are over here, no more can come.... How sad!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah, let's keep importing people with a 3rd grade or less education, do not speak the common language, comprise over 30% of the federal prison population, run hospitals out of business because they don't pay, do not contribute to anything because they have no social security number therefore work for less than minimum wage (off the books) running the poorest of americans out of work.

What don't people understand about the word "ILLEGAL". Until someone changes the law, it is illegal. They should be considered foreign invaders and the blite on society that they are.

If they want to immigrate, legally, great, more power to them, they can move in next to me for all I care, and then I can go over to greet them because they will know the language of the country they live in.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Gooseguy10 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually in favor of the US eminent domaining a 3 mile wide zone all along the border and turning it all into an American military base. Make that area an active fire and live bombing area, and land mine the first mile of the border all along it's southern edge. Place signs up in 5 languages every 500 meteres indicating live minefields present.
> ...


So by that logic we should be able to take our entire prison population and dump it in australia because it was founded as a penal colony.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gooseguy, the issue has been the influx of illegal people coming to this country via the open borders. The law abiding people cross for example at Pembina in ND. Having a barrier along the border that deters them is a great idea.

While I am not paranoid and live in a state with low populations, we do not have the same thing in CA,NM or TX for that matter. Think of the carnage that will be caused when a dirty bomb is released in LA or NY or Dallas.

Then think back to 1999 when the Millennium bomber was caught entering the country via a check point!

I am for increased legal immigration, but something needs to be done to keep out those who would not be allowed in this country period. Take for example one gang member from Venezuela. He has been deported from the US 6 times in 8 years. He is a convicted violent felon in the US. Send him back and 3 months later he is arrested and deported again and the circle continues.

So build the fence and deport any illegal period. Have them get in line like others have done. Simple, straight forward logic and oh by the way! It is the current law of the US.

Border fence has been voted on to build. Illegals are suppose to be deported. No more mamby pamby treatment and bleeding heart comments.

I would change one other law and that would be automatic citizenship to the US if born here. That should only apply to persons born to someone who is here legally!


----------

